# My trip to Spa / Nurburgring



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

got back last night from Spa 1000KM race and Nurburgring visit -awesome weekend
here's a few pics
Was in the Pescarolo garage before the start of the race
















































met lots of drivers too
my girls with Jonny Kane and TK
















some VAG
































the 'ring

































































Only 4 more more weeks on Thusrday till I'm heading to LMeace:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Great shots. Want to ship me that Audi 50?

Thanks for sharing.


----------

